# Penis sticking out?



## richrood (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi guys, 
So after hanging out with Pedro/Zoe today I noticed something sticking out of his bum, I wonder if it can help identify if it's a male or female! Any help would be great!


----------



## marydd (Oct 24, 2014)

That looks like a prolapse to me. I have never had it happen but from what I have read it seems like that is the case. I would read this and see what you think. You should also repost the pics asking others if it looks like prolapse to them. http://tegusfromaroundtheworld.weebly.com/prolapse.html


----------



## richrood (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Mary I will check on it and repost!


----------



## marydd (Nov 11, 2014)

How is your gu doing?


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Nov 17, 2014)

That does look like a prolapse. Luke arm water with salt helps typically with most reptiles with that.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 19, 2014)

No no ... sugar and water. Please do not use salt. http://www.universityvet.com/resource/cloacal-organ-prolapse


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Nov 19, 2014)

I am sorry you are correct I have no idea why I typed salt. SUGAR correct !


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Nov 19, 2014)

I just got scared lol. You probably thought salt, just just because the words are similar, but I know in the back of my brain I still say to myself "sugar"? That can't be right. Because we associate salt with healing.


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Nov 19, 2014)

No I knew it was sugar and water so have no idea why I had salt on my brain. Thank you for correcting I fully intended to put sugar lol


----------

